# Kinds of hgh



## Big O (Aug 28, 2015)

What is a good kind of hgh? And what is you experience with it? I did some green caps a couple years ago but can't remember where I got the.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 28, 2015)

Two kinds of GH. 


Real and fake. 


Try to get the real ones. They work the best.


----------



## Big O (Aug 28, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Two kinds of GH.
> 
> 
> Real and fake
> Try to get the real ones. They work the best.


How do you know which ones are the real ones or the fake ones?


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2015)

Big O said:


> How do you know which ones are the real ones or the fake ones?



Blood work.


----------



## Big O (Aug 28, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Blood work.



I'm going to search for some. See what I can find.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2015)

Big O said:


> I'm going to search for some. See what I can find.



I would stick with aas. Dont go blindly seaching th web for GH. That crap is heavily faked with god knows what. If your hell bent on it, wait tell you trust someone on here that knows whats up. That fake shite could fukk you up. Try tren.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2015)

That being said I've heard good things about jintropin. They have verification serial numbers in a fiber sticker.


----------



## Big O (Aug 28, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> That being said I've heard good things about jintropin. They have verification serial numbers in a fiber sticker.



Did you ever hear of anyone buying that online?


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 28, 2015)

There are two kinds of hgh now a days. Hgh that's real and hgh that's fake.  Most are the second kind.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2015)

US and china.  dont think need to say much more.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 28, 2015)

I get my HGH from cadavers....


----------



## Big O (Aug 28, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> I get my HGH from cadavers....



What is that? Never heard of it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 28, 2015)

You have alot to learn about HGH if u dont know HGH use to come from cadavers.......


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 28, 2015)

Big O said:


> What is that? Never heard of it.



Dead people, that's how HGH was gathered back in the day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2015)

Big O said:


> What is that? Never heard of it.


Before gh was synthesized it was taken from the deceased.


----------



## HDH (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone can list off any GH, it's really gonna depend on who you get it from. Anything can be faked.

There are some good sources out there but just new coming in, you won't get to them.

Your chances are slim on getting good stuff without knowing people who run it and know what they're running.

Pretty costly stuff to be rolling the dice on.

H


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Before gh was synthesized it was taken from the deceased.



yea man....before they could make it....this is where it came from.  

id spend about a month or so reading up before you buy anything.  you sound pretty green still, as said, gh is $$ and to roll the dice on a few kits, from the us of china is still going to cost you a pretty penny.


----------



## Big O (Aug 28, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> yea man....before they could make it....this is where it came from.
> 
> id spend about a month or so reading up before you buy anything.  you sound pretty green still, as said, gh is $$ and to roll the dice on a few kits, from the us of china is still going to cost you a pretty penny.



Well I know in 2009 I did 4 kits and I paid, I want to say $240 a kit. I have a friend that works for a medical supply company so he got me  all the distilled water. They were the green caps in The kits. Made me feel really good


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Two kinds of GH.
> 
> 
> Real and fake.
> ...



Simple truth right here!


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> That being said I've heard good things about jintropin. They have verification serial numbers in a fiber sticker.



Yes sir, I have heard of people buying it online in the past but not lately


----------



## baitslinger (Aug 30, 2015)

GHRP-2 plus CJC-1295 taken together, tell the pituitary to release several isoforms of endogenous GH. It works very well as you release your own GH in a pulsatile manner. Research Datbtrue.com. It works!


----------



## GSgator (Aug 30, 2015)

I have had my fair run with fake hgh and these were even from a trusted source even sources get burned. If I was to do HGH again I would hit up my buddies that are running hgh and ask them how it is  even then after that I would buy a few kits at a time and do random blood test to confirm they were legit then repeat that process . It seems tedious and it would take me awhile to build up a run but after getting burned for over 2k for me this seems like the safest way. I got some fake stuff that actually caused some serious health issues for me luckily as soon as I stopped it all cleared up. Also like the others said there real HGH and there's fake it doesn't matter what color the tops are  either.The vender can put what ever color they want it's usually all generic anyways coming from the same batch.


----------

